# Rocket launcher + rockets



## hobo (6 Sep 2009)

To be used against white vans, 7.5 tonners,boy racers and chavs in saxos.


----------



## Coco (6 Sep 2009)

I can help you.


----------



## bagpuss (7 Sep 2009)

Hmmm Ah yes.Try here.
http://www.tanksforsale.co.uk/Tanks_Trucks_Jeeps_for_sale.htm


----------



## andrew-the-tortoise (7 Sep 2009)

Handlebar or helmet mount ?


----------



## bagpuss (7 Sep 2009)

Or one of these.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/74418119@N00/3317068142/in/set-72157614566773038/


----------



## MajorMantra (7 Sep 2009)

bagpuss said:


> Or one of these.
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/74418119@N00/3317068142/in/set-72157614566773038/



You really can buy anything, can't you? 

Screw cycle commuting, I want a T72...

Matthew


----------



## MajorMantra (7 Sep 2009)

Oops, quoted the wrong message, I meant to quote the tanksforsale link.

Matthew


----------

